# any of you out there metal heads?



## AKOthepanther (Jul 18, 2014)

check out: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/akothepanther/
for some of my music its all metal related. 
or some creepy ass dark eletronica 

i also make alot of EDM music.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 18, 2014)

My husband is a metalhead. I'm more punk than anything else. As far as edm goes I mix drum n bass and hardcore.


----------



## AKOthepanther (Jul 18, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> My husband is a metalhead. I'm more punk than anything else. As far as edm goes I mix drum n bass and hardcore.


i love punk aswell ever heard of the band leftovercrack?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 18, 2014)

Big time metalhead here, but only the 2nd snobbiest on these boards.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 18, 2014)

AKOthepanther said:


> i love punk aswell ever heard of the band leftovercrack?


I sure have


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh hey, I kind of apply to this


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 18, 2014)

nah...I fuggin' hate metal :V


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes hel- 

Oh. but I'm very very picky about my metal. So I think I had better just leave now before I say something that I may regret later.


----------



## AKOthepanther (Jul 18, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I sure have


hell yeah man i should upload my jacket its a total dyi


----------



## KyryK (Jul 18, 2014)

Indeed i am good sir, black metal and doom are my favourite genres. Your vocals reminded me of how mine were about a year and a half ago. Overall i liked your stuff man, especially A Tap Into Insanity, it was all wrong in a very good way.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 18, 2014)

Yep, I'm a big time metalhead. 

I'm a fan of all genres and styles, though melodic death metal is my favourite.


----------



## AKOthepanther (Jul 19, 2014)

my punk jacket and got serveral black metal ones too!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 19, 2014)

AKOthepanther said:


> hell yeah man i should upload my jacket its a total dyi


You mean diy?
Mine is too, if you mean do it yourself. I've been working on mine for a few years now. All hand stitched patches and studs/spikes. I did 200 cone studs by hand on the back in one go. Fuck my fingers hurt like a bitch afterwards.

Edit-And lol awesome, I have the same backpatch.




And the front




Aaand in suit




Yeah I'm a showoff, lol.


----------



## AKOthepanther (Jul 19, 2014)

awesome sauce dude. i have some signed stuff from the misfits hanging in cases on my wall. including a bass gutiar


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 19, 2014)

Jerry Only I presume?
Considering hes the bassist and the only original member of The Misfits left.

I have a few Danzig vinyl covers signed, but I got those from my uncle.


----------



## AKOthepanther (Jul 19, 2014)

yep jerry. nice! if i had one chance to go to any band live for punk it would be. aus rotten 
ever heard of them?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 19, 2014)

I have but I never really got into them. Im getting older now so I kinda stick to what I know and grew up with, if that makes any sense


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 19, 2014)

What is it with punks and Invader Zim? I've seen several dozen Punk jackets, and somewhere on it, will be some sort of reference to Invader Zim (usually Gir or Zim himself). Invader Zim is/was a relatively popular show, so I can see the appreciation there, but punks in particular seem to always have something! 

Not judging, just curious!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 19, 2014)

Cuz punks and Zim are awesome. Lol.
I dunno, I really can't say, I never noticed other than my friends jacket with a gir patch.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 19, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Cuz punks and Zim are awesome. Lol.
> I dunno, I really can't say, I never noticed other than my friends jacket with a gir patch.



Well, I'm a straight up thrasher and there is a Gir patch on my battle vest too, so it's not just punks...and it looks like I'm gonna have to dig that out too now.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 19, 2014)

You damn well better.
I've been getting into more thrash metal recently. I only just rediscovered my fave thrash band Toxic Holocaust. They are a somewhat newer band, but have that og thrash sound.


----------



## AKOthepanther (Jul 19, 2014)

TOXIC HOLOCAUST!!!!!


----------



## Max Mortimer (Jul 24, 2014)

Metalhead here.  Though I don't know much about recent bands.  I'm stuck in the late nineties early 2000 metal scene.


----------



## Amoranus (Sep 2, 2014)

Been a metal head for a good long time. Not a purist of any specific genre though. I'm into several different types. My fav bands of all time are 1: Killswitch engage. 2: KoRn. 3:Sevendust. 4: The Devin Townsend Project. 5: Lo-Pro. and 6: Slipknot (and yes, I'm more into their old school stuff than their newer stuff. I'm into a wide range of different sub genres. not too terribly fond of all the post hardcore bands that have come out in the last 5-7 years. Only exceptions are Motionless In White and maybe Devil Wears Prada. And if there are any metal head purists out there, please please please don't bother to tell me how much you think half of these bands aren't metal. If it's heavy music, it's metal. Period.

I'm also in a few bands. Father Forgive Me, which is a mix between alternative metal and hardcore with progressive and experimental influences. Cast No Stone, my baby which is mostly melodic hard rock alternative Metal with industrial influences. And my anger and frustration outlet, Detniateht, a masked/corpse paint metal band with a mix of nu-metal and thrash influences. All of these bands can be found on facebook ^^


----------



## AsKi (Sep 14, 2014)

I AM!


----------



## Amoranus (Sep 14, 2014)

hey man some of those are the best


----------



## Scumboogie (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice to see I'm not the only one here who wears these massive backpatches. My jacket is still WIP tho, gotta get them studs sooner or later.







I am one of those punk/metal guys as well, love all variations of each genre, depending on the mood I am when listening. If one sub-genre should be placed above all, my choice would be folk metal (bands like Korpiklaani and Alestorm). Also I've always loved the classic German power metal bands like Helloween and Accept, and the British heavy metal buddies Iron Maiden and Judas Priest, everybody knows these guys and these are just to name the few that have been huge influences for me during many years.


----------



## Xaelar (Dec 8, 2014)

Been listening to metal since I was a kid. Anything from heavy to tech death. Favorite album atm is Incurso from Spawn of Possession.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2014)

I listen to any music but it's mostly metal for me. I've been listening to some Thrash metal radio station to find some new bands.


----------



## Funeral (Dec 13, 2014)

I love music.  But most of all I love metal.  My favorite subgenres are black and doom.  Folk and death aren't far behind!
I also love patches, spikes, and leather so I have a jacket and a denim kutte that I've put many hours into.
Glad to know there are other furries out there who love metal!

HAILS \,,/


----------



## The King Maker (Mar 5, 2015)

Indeed. I've been listening to metal in some for another for a logn time, but wouldn't have called myself a metal head until 2011, when I watched VH1 Classics national metal day event and learned there was oh so much more than what I was getting on the radio and video game OSTs. pretty much dived head first into the scene, watched some behind the music remastered, & watched the metal documentaries about the history of the genre by anthropologist & metal head Sam Dunn. Now the vast majority of music that I own is heavy metal. 

I'd say my favorite genres are Thrash, Power Metal, Groove, Metalcore (both the 90's & modern variants), Melodic Death, Nu-Metal & NWOBHM. My favorite bands would have to be Machine Head, Sabaton, Lamb Of God, Pantera, 36 Crazyfists, Soilwork, Demon Hunter, Fear Factory, Cavalera Conspiracy, and pretty much all the thrash bands.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah Man! Metal!
Power-/Nu-/Folk metal!


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Mar 5, 2015)

I've been into Metal since 1988. Even though I listen to pretty much anything and everything, (even though I think that 90% of all music sucks), I still listen to a lot of Metal. My favorite bands are early Napalm Death, early Carcass, early Terrorizer, Hellwitch, My Dying Bride, Autopsy, Disrupt, Exit 13, Pre-John Bush era Anthrax, Godflesh, etc.


----------



## velvet-alchemy (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm not sure I qualify entirely, but I do have certain genera I enjoy, as well as love to attend the local concerts. There's a band down here called Fall that my fiance is friends with. They're really great, though I tend to stray more to symphonic/gothic metal rather than death metal like them.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 10, 2015)

I grew up listening to bands like Iron Maiden, Megadeth, and Overkill, so you can say I have always been a metalhead. I like all kinds of genres, as long as the band is good. There are a lot of awesome bands that are hard to place in any specific category, like Volbeat or Five Finger Death Punch. I am also a big fan of thrash and power metal. I even like Avenged Sevenfold, as they are very guitar heavy. I am almost wearing heavy metal t-shirts, and I have a Megadeth and a Raven hoodie. I have pins from Overkill, Night Demon, and Raven on my jacket. Of course, it helps that my father, uncle, and cousin like metal as well. Up the Irons.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm only into Death Metal. Go figure.


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 6, 2015)

I love metal, but I'm more of a thrash/NWOBHM guy. A lot of bands on my rotation include Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Anthrax, Metallica, Slayer, Helloween, etc. but I'm also a huge hair metal freak. Dokken, Motley Crue, Krokus, Poison, Skid Row, Whitesnake, the entire Transformers 1986 soundtrack, to name a few.


----------



## Virgil (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm very into Black and Death Metal; I've been meaning to cover some Mayhem songs with a friend of mine. It's weird, really, I have myself, then I have a grimdark Black Metal persona, then I have a 'Fursona" that nobody knows about.  I used to be one of the Metalcore kids in my high school when that was all the rage in the mid-2000s, but I gravitated away from it to stuff that was.. Y'know, better. 

Some bands I enjoy:

- Death
- Bathory
- Artificial Brain
- Opeth
- Thy Light
- Burzum
- Darkthrone
- Mayhem
- Entombed
- Pestilence
- Liturgy
- Xasthur
- Leviathan


----------



## Wax (Apr 6, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> I'm more punk than anything else.


I'm so late to the party with this, and you probably won't read this, but I see you live in California. I would murder a man to involve myself in the punk scene there, especially throughout the 80s and 90s, holy shit.


----------



## IndigoLove (Apr 11, 2015)

AKOthepanther said:


> i love punk aswell ever heard of the band leftovercrack?



LOEFTOVER CRACK AND CHOCKING VICTIMMMM yess

Im a oldies head. Mostly into early 80/90s death metal / grindcore. I have tracks that you could only get from local cassette distribution labels outta garages then!!



NeuroticFox92 said:


> I love metal, but I'm more of a  thrash/NWOBHM guy. A lot of bands on my rotation include Judas Priest,  Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Anthrax, Metallica, Slayer, Helloween, etc. but  I'm also a huge hair metal freak. Dokken, Motley Crue, Krokus, Poison,  Skid Row, Whitesnake, the entire Transformers 1986 soundtrack, to name a  few.



I'm friends with Bobby Dahl's son from Poison.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 11, 2015)

About two years back, I discovered symphonic/goth metal and it completely changed my concept of musical quality. It combined three of my favorite things music-wise (electric guitars, orchestral instruments, and notes higher than Pink Floyd) and somehow made them greater than the sum of their parts.  I also love 70s/80s hair metal and the old classics like Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, and Metallica.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 12, 2015)

Sorry my _cephalic_ is made out of bone.


----------



## Logan Who (Apr 12, 2015)

been to Wacken and some other german metal festivals, loved it to death

I damn sure am a metalhead! heh


----------



## Spens1032 (Jun 14, 2015)

Fuck yea metal!

Everything from the 60s proto-metal (Budgie, Atilla) to your Gojira brand of I don't know what to call it.

My favorite bands of all time are Demon Hunter and Alter Bridge. Alter Bridge has come into their own as a metal band within the last album or so. Not really the screaming variety, but with the heavy guitars and soaring vocals somewhat reminiscent of your late 70s-early 80s british metal.

My first guitar was a Washburn Dime 332 (Entry level version of Dimebag Darrel's signature ML model.) And on that note. Goddamn Pantera, man.


----------



## Kalopsia (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh I love metal, my favourite probably being thrash though the only sub-genre i'm not to keen on would probably be hair metal, saying that I do like whitesnake. I love punk just as much, I'm looking at going to north east calling this year I mean, look at the line up http://www.seetickets.com/event/north-east-calling/northumbria-university/860596/aff=efestivals


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jul 1, 2015)

Mhh. I recognized, that I'm really more that folk/viking guy. Fav bands : Feuerschwanz (German folk metal), Fiddler's Green (Irish speedfolk rock), Amon Amarth (Viking Death Metal)



Oh and ps: 1000st post! Finally! Awesome!
Im actually a forum legend and still so new


----------



## FangWarrior (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes, I do consider myself a metal head. I little shy to admit at first. BUT FUCK THAT, THERE IS NO REASON TO BE.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 1, 2015)

I love Metal,  but I wouldn't consider myself a Metal head.


----------



## Kalopsia (Jul 1, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> Mhh. I recognized, that I'm really more that folk/viking guy. Fav bands : Feuerschwanz (German folk metal), Fiddler's Green (Irish speedfolk rock), Amon Amarth (Viking Death Metal)


I hadn't listened to any folk metal prior to now but I'm liking what I'm hearing, and Amon Amarth? God, I can't believe I'd never heard of them, straight away great band. As for viking metal (or what I consider to be) I had a real manowar obsession like 3 years ago lol


----------



## feraleks (Jul 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> I love Metal,  but I wouldn't consider myself a Metal head.



This. It just kind of comes with the territory around where I live, and I feel like identifying as a metalhead would imply that I don't appreciate other types of music as much. Which is untrue.



X_Joshi_X said:


> Mhh. I recognized, that I'm really more that folk/viking guy.



If it's really more about the folk aspect than the metal aspect for you, definitely check out Wardruna if you aren't already aware of them. They're the epitome of Nordic folk awesomeness.


----------

